# How would you design a cigar lounge?



## beltjones (May 27, 2014)

I've noticed two pretty distinct types of cigar lounges - "living rooms" as I call them, and "bars," and I was wondering which type most people preferred. The "bar" type doesn't have to serve alcohol per se, but it's just laid out like a bar. Let me give you an example of each.

Living room style:








Bar style:








You can see both are pretty fancy with comfortable chairs, TVs, attractive decor, and so on. The living room style is characterized by the seating arranged into a single group smoking area, while the seating in the "bar" is arranged in such a way as to create smaller groups of 2-6 or so.

Which do you prefer, and if you were to design a cigar lounge, how would you design it? No, I'm not opening a cigar lounge or helping someone design one, though I wish I were. I was just wondering if others echo my opinions.

As a noob, I have to say I get the point of the living room style, but I don't like it. Yes, it's pretty cool to be able to go meet new people, and the arrangement does facilitate that. However, when I walk into one of those places - if there is anyone in there - I can't help but get an uninviting feeling. Am I about to sit in someone's regular seat? Do I have to join in an awkward conversation just because I want to smoke a stogie and watch the game? Further, it's not very convenient to go with a few friends to a "living room" style lounge because it's not easy to sit together and have a private conversation.

I think some combination of both is probably best, but even though it seems like I mostly encounter the "living room" style, I would bet most people don't prefer it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess I'd have to go bar style. But throw a pool table, dart boards, maybe a fuseball table in there. More of a man cave type setting... I like the pic of the bar style one you have. Where's that at?


----------



## beltjones (May 27, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> I guess I'd have to go bar style. But throw a pool table, dart boards, maybe a fuseball table in there. More of a man cave type setting... I like the pic of the bar style one you have. Where's that at?


Yeah, that place looks upscale as hell. I grabbed it off google image search, but I think it's in New York somewhere.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

It would be cool to design a cigar lounge, but I would prefer a multi-fuctional lounge versus a one-dimensional one.

The entry would have the check out counter & display cases on the left and a tiered home theater with 3-TVs on the wall so I could show the all the football/basketball/golf on TV.
Behind the TVs would be a game room & reading library
To the left of the game room would be the walk-in humidor which I could view into from the check out area
Behind the game room would be the bathroom and storage area
Across from the bathroom would be a quite room where someone could work and take a business call if need be.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> It would be cool to design a cigar lounge, but I would prefer a multi-fuctional lounge versus a one-dimensional one.
> 
> The entry would have the check out counter & display cases on the left and a tiered home theater with 3-TVs on the wall so I could show the all the football/basketball/golf on TV.
> Behind the TVs would be a game room & reading library
> ...


That's not a lounge...that's an entire entertainment facility. lol Nah, the idea of a library & business area is nice. Maybe something intimate where you could hold a small meeting. Either way, to set up something with multiple themes, so to speak, would require a good amount of room. Actually pretty cool idea in concept, wonder how hard it would be to actually do...


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I was at a local spot a couple of days ago and I like there setup because they have a little bit of both. The main area has big chairs close to each other and setup like a living room, but they also have a longer couch and various chairs on the other side of the room similar to the bar style. They also have a bar right in the middle of the room and do have coffee, water, and other "drinks". They also have a separate room for poker, darts, cards etc with a few chairs and both rooms have TV on as well. Not to mention they have probably the biggest selection of cigars in the state.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

LGHT said:


> I was at a local spot a couple of days ago and I like there setup because they have a little bit of both. The main area has big chairs close to each other and setup like a living room, but they also have a longer couch and various chairs on the other side of the room similar to the bar style. They also have a bar right in the middle of the room and do have coffee, water, and other "drinks". They also have a separate room for poker, darts, cards etc with a few chairs and both rooms have TV on as well. Not to mention they have probably the biggest selection of cigars in the state.


That sounds pretty legit. Where's that shop at?


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Mikkrulz said:


> That sounds pretty legit. Where's that shop at?


Maxamar in Orange. The online shop is called small batch.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

LGHT said:


> Maxamar in Orange. The online shop is called small batch.


There's a couple cats on here from OC. I'm a Riverside guy myself, but haven't been there in awhile long enough to look for a lounge. Just a vacation last month and had way too many things to do which limited any smoking time.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Small Batch is one of the best online shops I've had the pleasure of dealing with! Great people and great selection!

EDIT:
Back to the topic, i think i would put together a lounge "bar style" but with different options. Like low "coffee table", high chairs, high table, couch with 2 comfortable chairs, 4 smoking chairs in a group, room with a conference table, etc.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Out of the few B&M's that I've been to I'd like to see them combined. There is a real nice one downtown Walk-in Humidor, beautiful wood floors, few different seating areas in the front all nice comfy leather couches and chairs. 1 real big tv in the front. Then in the back there's a smaller tv another, some more seating, a pool table and bigger round table which looks perfect for a game of poker. 

The one I normally go to is part of a strip mall it's a nice size store, big couch and couple chairs in the front with smaller restaurant type chairs and tables through the rest of the store. He has cabinet humidors lining the side walls, and a big poker table in the middle. 

I guess what I'd really like is the service, selection, and price of the 2nd shop with the decor of the 1st, or at least for the 2nd one to get a pool table.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

no way, Living room style. 

Every B&M i have been to that had a LR set up was by far more inviting and friendly.

To me the Bar look gives off a upscale/business like atmosphere.

If i want to go to a B&M i rather want it to have that inviting/ chill feeling where whether you wearing a suit and tie or Shorts and a tshirt you feel welcome.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with Shemp, it has to be Living room style. For me, going to a lounge is all about being comfortable and relaxed. I want to be able to you know, lounge around.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Poker table...now that's a nice idea. Almost a game room. Pool table, fuseball, darts, now a poker table. Some tables and chairs mixed in groups and tables throughout. That sounds nice. Feeling relaxed just depends on the person and how they adapt to different environments. Some are relaxed in a living room type set up, others in a bar type set up. Me, I'm stuck on the man cave idea. Different ways to relax, intermingle with other people there,or chill solo with a good book. As long as they don't put up video game stuff in there. I deal with enough of that at home. Last thing I need when trying to enjoy a leisurely smoke is to hear Super Smash Bros. or Black Ops being played and people getting all hyped up and over the top about it.

I think the cigar lounge is a getaway from our everyday humdrum. If I wanted a living room style set up, I'd just stay at home. But that's just me. My B&M's lounge has a couple tables set up with about 4 chairs around it. A big screen not really out of the way, but not smack dab in the middle either. and a few other chairs against a wall. They also have a deck with some chairs under umbrellas and a couple chairs out front. A few different options to relax in depending if you want to be social, or if you don't.

But man cave...c'mon. How can you not like that idea? Yellow felt pool table with a big ol Bat symbol in the middle of it......lol


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

beltjones said:


> I've noticed two pretty distinct types of cigar lounges - "living rooms" as I call them, and "bars," and I was wondering which type most people preferred. The "bar" type doesn't have to serve alcohol per se, but it's just laid out like a bar. Let me give you an example of each.
> 
> Living room style:
> View attachment 50344
> ...


Choosing from your photos I would prefer "bar style", however I would remove some seats and allow for additional privacy between sitting areas.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Whatever the design i`d add hoods to ceiling to suck the smoke out.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

If I were to design one, I would go full on hipster. Either a 1930's Prohibition era speakeasy bar style and make it feel like a secret club or a ultra modern coffee shop style.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

One nearby me is a near perfect lounge. Living room style. Lotsa leather recliners....nearly every chair is a recliner (shirts can get kinda messy from ash). Table with
ashtray nearby. Big screen TV's at both ends. Great ventilation. Outdoor patio. Large table for poker or working/meeting. Fast Wifi. BYOB w/ fridge and bar for storage.
Bottled water (though $1/bottle, free would be better). Nestled between a mexican restaurant and a high end steak house. In fact the only reason I go elsewhere is for more boutique cigar selection. Friendly staff & customers. Renegade Cigars in Richardson, TX.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

the best ones have both...


----------



## MacWebDev (Jul 1, 2014)

A mix of both would be ideal. If I had to choose one, bar style seating - as far as groupings - would be my preference, regardless of the finishes. 

Then again, I would be very happy if we could have ANY indoor lounge here!


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Personally I'd go living room style. I'd remove all the seating except for one recliner. Then I'd lock the door.


----------



## beltjones (May 27, 2014)

tthayil said:


> One nearby me is a near perfect lounge. Living room style. Lotsa leather recliners....nearly every chair is a recliner (shirts can get kinda messy from ash). Table with
> ashtray nearby. Big screen TV's at both ends. Great ventilation. Outdoor patio. Large table for poker or working/meeting. Fast Wifi. BYOB w/ fridge and bar for storage.
> Bottled water (though $1/bottle, free would be better). Nestled between a mexican restaurant and a high end steak house. In fact the only reason I go elsewhere is for more boutique cigar selection. Friendly staff & customers. Renegade Cigars in Richardson, TX.


That place sounds great. I need to check it out.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My idea of the perfect cigar lounge is a wrap-around, covered porch :nod:


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> My idea of the perfect cigar lounge is a wrap-around, covered porch :nod:


Agreed. Nothing beats being outdoors when the weather is nice (especially when that's not often, like here in the Midwest). And I rarely, if ever, come across a B&M with any outdoor seating.

I can always sit outside at my place, but then that takes away the social aspect I go to B&Ms for anyway.

Good call, Mr. Lutz.


----------

